# **American TV Game Show looking for people in Tokyo**



## Spinsane in the Membrane

Hello Friends!!! :yo:

I am a television producer for lighthearted entertaiment , an American television production company based out of Los Angeles California, USA. We are currently working with Nippon Television and Yoshimoto Kogyo to produce a brand new exciting game show called "Spinsanity" in Tokyo, Japan. There will be two versions of the show shot in Tokyo. A Japanese version eace: that will air during the Family Value Time Period in Japan, and an American version :usa2: that will be used to sell the show in the US market. 

This new show is crazy fun! :whoo: An exciting challenge based game show where one lucky couple will compete for large amounts of money against a stable of 8 "professionals". The couples will battle it out against the "professionals" in challenges determined by the spin of a Giant Slot Machine :lever:. This is a fast paced, high energy game show where anything can happen.

The reason for this post :focus: is that we are looking for all types of professionals that live in the Tokyo area who speak fluent English and have fun personalities. Fun outgoing personalities are more important than anything, but they must also have skills. We came across this forum on the internet and hoped we may be able to find somebody that would like to participate in the making of this show. If you know of anyone, or could put us in contact with somebody that could help us, I would very much appreciate it. Professions can range from Golf Instructors to Chefs to Accountants to Ping Pong Players, really we are looking for any type of fun out going individuals.

We are scheduled to shoot the American version of "Spinsanity" in Tokyo on February 23rd. I would like to find these professionals within the next two weeks. Unfortunately time is not on our side and any help you may be willing to lend would speed up our process. 

Finding these "professionals" is obviously a difficult job for us, considering we are American producers in Los Angeles. As you can imagine, it's pretty difficult to navigate with the language barrier. Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time and I look forward to your reply.

Respectfully,

Shawn Michaels
Producer
"Spinsanity"
Lighthearted Entertainment
4111 W. Alameda Ave., Suite 409
Burbank, CA 91505
Ph: 818.842.8500 ex.203
Fax: 818.842.8285


----------



## diamond_ramsey

Hello Everyone! 

Shawn, this sounds really fun! 

If possible is there an e-mail address to correspond with due to our time differences here in Tokyo and California? The reason that I ask is to share this opportunity with my fellow Tokyo Expats. 

Please, have an enjoyable weekend. 

Thank You
Sincerely
- David -


----------



## Spinsane in the Membrane

My email address is [email protected] COM

thanks for the interest!


----------

